

O'Reilly 50% off Python ebooks and videos - telemachos
http://oreilly.com/store/ddpbd.csp

======
mattwdelong
Not to take anything away from O'Reilly but if you're on a budget and want an
equally awesome book try: Learn Python the Hard Way, 2nd Ed

$2.99 - PDF - <https://getdpd.com/cart/buy/8273/19969/19293?gateway=paypal>

$15.99 - Paperback - [http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/learn-python-the-
hard-...](http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/learn-python-the-hard-way-2nd-
edition/16128983)

$0.00 - HTML - <http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/>

